# Funds Required for Immigration and settlement



## ravindra_d

Hi,
I have started the immigration process. It will probably end by March 2014.
I was just finances. I was just thinking how much money required for the complete immigration process and settlement in OZ till I settle into a proper job?
Any rough idea will be helpful.


----------



## scattley

60K if you do not have any family - 10K for each additional person. You will need to have 6 months salary as that might be how long you take to get a job.


----------



## Asabi

I understand the want to move here, it's a great place. But my advice would be to find a job before you move. The worst thing would be to get here and have no means of which to support yourself. 

Finding a job here is not as easy as it was 5-6 years ago, even for skilled workers. But, there is still work out there. 

As part of your immigration process, I suggest to do a complete university degree assessment (see the Australia Department of Immigration website for more information). That, along with your visa, will give employers the willingness to talk to you whilst you are still outside of the country, and they may even offer to pay for some of your relocation costs. It will save you money in the long run. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Alnaibii

Well, it depends if you are single, or with a family. You need to give more information to get a correct answer.
For a single person, let's say, assessment is 1000$, visa 3000$, plane 1000$, and living in Au, probably you can manage with 3-4000$ a month. These are just rough figures. There are a lot of cost that can occur, depending on your situation.


----------



## paddy445

Asabi said:


> I understand the want to move here, it's a great place. But my advice would be to find a job before you move. The worst thing would be to get here and have no means of which to support yourself.
> 
> Finding a job here is not as easy as it was 5-6 years ago, even for skilled workers. But, there is still work out there.
> 
> As part of your immigration process, I suggest to do a complete university degree assessment (see the Australia Department of Immigration website for more information). That, along with your visa, will give employers the willingness to talk to you whilst you are still outside of the country, and they may even offer to pay for some of your relocation costs. It will save you money in the long run.
> 
> Good luck!!


 Hi,
Asabi I am looking forward to apply study Visa for Australia. I have some queries related to It.. Want some guidance i hope you will help me regarding this


----------

